# Opinions on Circle Y Barrel saddles #3649



## Echorider (Apr 29, 2013)

I just bought a Circle Y barrel saddle for $250.00! The saddle is in great shape, even though it was manufactured in 2003. Any feedback on the trees used in these saddles, or personal experience with theses saddles. Yes I tried it on my horse and it fits perfect, 104 here so I will not ride in it until it cools off. Thanks


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

The Circle Y 3649 has a Ralide Tree in it, available in semi-qh or full-qh

Not their Premium Model but a Basic Model for Circle Y, but if it is in good shape worth the 250.00 


Specs: The Producer: Circle Y


.


----------

